

Should Apple Get Into the Auto Business? - bizwiz2
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/judgments/2010/06/29/should-apple-get-car-business

======
tlammens
I can predict the comments if the car wouldn't start: "It is a design
tradeoff!"

